# I'll show you mine if you"ll show me yours



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

A few of my hand tools


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice tool ****.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

here are a bunch of mine. all of the planes were rust buckets when I got them.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice bunch of tools there Gideon:thumbsup:
How do you like the Veritas fence? And which planes have you used it with?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use the fence with a 5. It's awesome!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Very, very cool, Don !


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have so much tool envy right now! 

I am dragging the wife to a garage sale in the morning. Lets see what kind of trouble I can get into...:yes::laughing:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> I have so much tool envy right now!
> 
> I am dragging the wife to a garage sale in the morning. Lets see what kind of trouble I can get into...:yes::laughing:


It's not that hard to get these. That entire table of tools was about $200 and that's counting $50 for the veritas jointer fence. 

In the right areas, planes can be had in quantity for cheap - needing restoration tho so there is a labor element. But it's not really labor if its fun, right?


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Right on, Gideon!:yes:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

gideon said:


> It's not that hard to get these. That entire table of tools was about $200 and that's counting $50 for the veritas jointer fence.
> 
> In the right areas, planes can be had in quantity for cheap - needing restoration tho so there is a labor element. But it's not really labor if its fun, right?


Yeah, the lion's share of my hand tools are second hand, but there just aren't many good sources in my neck of the woods. I keep my eyes peeled for estate sales and have had steady luck (like earlier this morning). Fewer WW tools available here, but also fewer people looking for them. I suppose there is some balance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice collections, guys.
I was introduced last year to the joys of hand working. 
My fave to use was the #80 scraper. We had inlaid some sapele strips into my truck bed plywood, and that did such a nice job taking that down to grade.
I'll get my meager collection out and snap a pic. they will fit in one no problem.


----------

